# What do you think?



## Asancta

My latest painting...2 hours ago I was about to throw it to the garbage lol:vs_worry:
Am trying new techniques so...

This one is acrylic + gold leaf on canvas pad(16" x 20") and I called it "The message"
DSC03566.JPGhttp://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## just

I am glad you did not throw it away. She is beautiful.


----------



## ARTadmin

She is stunning. Again, I am drawn to wondering what is going through her mind.

Is she lost in thought? Stressed?


----------



## Asancta

I think she's having a vision of some sort...see how the light come through her face lightning everything.She is in a state of darkness but as soon as light touches her (or anything else in this picture) becomes brighter.See the difference between birds in light and birds in dark...


----------



## ARTadmin

Oh wow! Yessssss!


----------



## Asancta

This was inspired by the novel "Dune" and I meant to paint a Fremen woman(the way I see them lol) and this woman is on a spice trip lol.Now...I didn't like how I painted the birds... That would've been the 3rd painting that I trash in the last 2 weeks:surprise::vs_shocked::fpalm:


----------



## just

Save the gold leaf.


----------



## TerryCurley

This painting is wonderful. I can't believe you would throw it away. :surprise:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

What a terrific painting! Good thing you kept it!


----------



## Erilia

It's so beautiful, please never throw it away :vs_no_no_no: , it's amazing, the colors, the expression on her face, just her face :vs_OMG::vs_closedeyes:
I'm overwhelmed, I love it :vs_OMG:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Wow...great job..and don't place it in the trash [email protected]@...


----------



## FanKi

Wooww nice painting Asancta!
It transmit a lot of sensations, I love it!

PS: Trash it? Ohh you better Don't! ¬¬


----------



## Susan Mulno

Never trash anything until it has been sitting out of sight for at least a few weeks. It is amazing how differently it looks when reviewed at a later date.

She really is beautiful!


----------



## Eddieblz

You going to throw this one away?!?! If you consider this a bad piece I must be going blind because this looks wonderful to me.


----------



## chanda95

Wow. I am so glad you didn't throw that away. That is a stunning piece of art!


----------



## SuddenLife

Oh, wow! That is lovely ^^


----------



## showflipper111

I am wondering why you thought it was garbage? It is fabulous!!! I love the feeling it emotes and that was my first reaction. I hope you are painting more and more.. and then you could probably start selling your creations on websites like showflipper dot com so that the whole world can see your amazing work!


----------



## Asancta

showflipper111 said:


> I am wondering why you thought it was garbage? It is fabulous!!! I love the feeling it emotes and that was my first reaction. I hope you are painting more and more.. and then you could probably start selling your creations on websites like showflipper dot com so that the whole world can see your amazing work!


Awww you are so sweet :vs_blush::vs_blush::vs-kiss:


----------

